# Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April 2015

*Anglerverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi - Klatsche für Verbandspräsident​*Auf seiner Hauptversammlung am 14.03. 2015 wählte der Anglerverein Karlsruhe (http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/, über 5.000 Mitglieder) mit Thomas Biletzki einen neuen Präsidenten.

Ralf Oberacker, der gleichzeitig Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg ist (http://www.lfvbw.de/), war bisher auch Präsident des Anglervereins Karlsruhe.

Neben vereinsinternen Punkten war auch die Haltung des damit abgewählten Präsidenten Oberacker im Landesfischereiverband beim Thema Beibehaltung des Nachtangelverbotes einer der Punkte für die Wahl des neuen Präsidenten.

Thomas Biletzki steht klar für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes. 

Als Inhaber eines Angelgeschäftes in Karlsruhe (http://www.meyersangelladen.de/) hat Thomas Biletzki auch direkten Zugang zur Basis und deren Wünschen.

Ein gutes Signal, wenn ein so großer Verein solche Entscheidungen trifft.

Die Zeit wird zeigen, was der neue Präsident und sein neuer Vorstand alles bewegen können, ein erstes Gespräch haben wir am 26.03. 2015 geführt:





Links Thomas Finkbeiner, Anglerboard, rechts Thomas Biletzki, Präsident Anglerverein Karlsruhe

Wenn ein Präsi eines Landesfischereiverbandes in seinem eigenen Verein als Präsi abgewählt wird, wie jetzt Ralf Oberacker, ist dies angesichts der Strukturen und der Zusammensetzung der Mitglieder in den Hauptversammlungen mehr als bemerkenswert.

So geschehen, wie hier berichtet, im Anglerverein Karlsruhe, der zudem mit ca. 5.800 Mitgliedern ein recht großer Verein ist.

Bewirtschaftet wird vom Verein sowohl eine große Rheinstrecke, wie auch verschiedene Seen und Fließgewässer.

Baden-Württemberg ist ja leider, was Anglerfreundlichkeit von Gesetzgeber, Verwaltung und Behörden wie auch von den Verbänden der Angelfischer angeht, nicht gerade als das anglerfreundlichste Bundesland einzustufen. 

Viele Regelungen, in den Verbänden/Vereinen auch oft ohne Not schärfer als vom Gesetz vorgesehen, schränken das Angeln mehr als nötig ein.

Dass ein mit 33 Jahren sehr junger Angler da mit der Prämisse, die Vereinsarbeit mehr am Angler und dem Angeln zu orientieren, als Präsi eines so großen Vereines kandidiert, hat natürlich große Wellen geschlagen. 

Vor allem als Gegenkandidat zum renommierten Landesverbandsvorsitzenden.

Wenn dann eine Hauptversammlung nicht nur nicht wie gewohnt den bisherigen Präsi abnickt, sondern heftigst diskutiert, so dass das Ganze 6 Stunden dauerte, kann man sich ausmalen, dass da von allen Seiten entsprechend schwere Geschütze aufgefahren wurden, um den jeweiligen Kandidaten zu unterstützen...

Wenn dann trotz aller Abnick- und Beharrungsmentalität, die man oft in Vereinen (beileibe nicht nur bei Anglern) findet, als Ergebnis am Ende steht, dass sich der junge „Neuling“ Thomas Biletzki  mit der Wahl gegen den Verbandspräsidenten  Ralf Oberacker durchsetzt, ist dies ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Zeichen. 

Ausser dem ersten Vorsitzenden/Präsi wurden auch noch neu gewählt:
Bereichsleiter Gewässerpflege: Steffen Staiger
Protokoll: Adriana Biletzki
Bootswart: Axel Hahn
Jugend: Sven Meyer
Leiter Fischreikontollen: Matthias Wissel
Hegewart Nord: Florian Föll
Hegewart Süd: Günter Grau

Nun ist die neue Leitung des Vereines zuerst mal damit beschäftigt, Bestandsaufnahme zu machen, sich allen vorzustellen und dann daran zu gehen, das weitere Vorgehen zu strukturieren und dann auch umzusetzen. 

Dazu zählen vereinsinterne Dinge wie das Erlauben von Elektromotoren oder BellyBoats genauso dazu, wie die anstehende Weiterführung vieler Pachtverträge, aber auch die ganz „normale“ Arbeit von Besatz über Schulungen bis hin zur Gewässerpflege. 

Es ist Thomas Biletzki klar, dass angesichts der emotionalen Sitzung und der vielen Baustellen es notwendig sein wird, möglichst viele Leute einzubinden und zu integrieren. 
Auch, um die verschiedenen Sichtweisen, Ansichten und Wünsche (Angler sind ja keine homogene Masse, auch nicht im Verein, sonst wär ja immer alles einstimmig) miteinander in ein tragfähiges Konzept zu bringen - und dann auch umzusetzen. 

Wichtig ist dabei auch laut Biletzki die Einbindung und Kommunikation der Basis, wo das möglich ist. Hier hat er als Gerätehändler sicher den Vorteil, die Nase dicht am Angler zu haben und zudem auch ansprechbar zu sein. 
Es soll nicht alles einfach „von oben“ bestimmt werden. Auch wenn das sicher in manchen Fällen nicht anders machbar sein wird, als auch mal was "durchzudrücken".

Auch die Mitgliedschaft im Landesverband wird auf den Prüfstand gestellt werden. 
So wie man den Verein als Dienstleister für die Angler sieht, sieht man auch den Landesverband als Dienstleister für den Verein. 
Und da stellt sich dann die Frage, was der Fischereiverband Baden, der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg und der DAFV für die fast 50.000 Euro leistet, welche der Verein für diese Mitgliedschaften ungefähr bezahlen muss. 
Hier wird eine genaue Kosten/Nutzenbetrachtung stattfinden, die dann im Verein diskutiert werden soll.

*Fazit*
Alles in allem hat sich Thomas Biletzki eine Menge vorgenommen.

Mann kann nur hoffen, das es ihm gelingt, etwas frischen Wind in verkrustete Strukturen zu bringen und das Ziel, Angler und das Angeln in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen, dann von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird.

Ich werde weiter mit ihm in Kontakt bleiben, und so in ca. einem Vierteljahr, wenn der neue Vorstand sich eingearbeitet hat und Zielrichtung und Aktivitäten klarer sein werden, haben wir uns zu einem Videointerview verabredet.


Ich wünsche dem neuen Präsidenten, dem gesamten Vorstand und dem Anglerverein Karlsruhe viel Glück und Kraft auf dem Weg, Angler und das Angeln in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:

Hier nochmal das Schreiben des Landesfischereiverbandes an den damaligen (2004) Ministerpräsidenten Teufel, als dessen Koalition das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollte:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...m-nachtangelverbot-in-baden-wuerttemberg.html


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Also sind große Fische ab jetzt bei Thomas Biletzki zu melden?:q



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4315542&postcount=100


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Fangbuch/meldungen etc. soll ja auch überarbeitet werden..

Wahrscheinlich schwant dem Übles ;-))

Morgen fahr ich da mal hin..


----------



## Harry84 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Hallo zusammen,

der erste Abschnitt des Schreibens, des Landesfischereiverbandes an den damaligen Ministerpräsidenten zum Thema Nachtangelverbot, ist doch einfach nur zum Schreien...die Behauptung, dass das Verbot zu keinerlei Einschränkungen führt, da der Tag ja mit 10-18h schließlich lang genug sei könnte kaum weltfremder sein. Kaum zu glauben wie fern ab von der Realität diese Leute sind. Durch den neuen Präsidenten hat man ja schon fast wieder ein bisschen Hoffnung, dass sich evtl. zumindest etwas zum positiven entwickelt. Bei der Mitgliederbefragung in BW zu diesem Thema, lag die Rücklaufquote gerade mal bei 10%. Da hatte ich innerlich schon wieder mit dem Thema abgeschlossen, nachdem ja sämtliche Petitionen der Vergangenheit scheinbar nichts bewirkt hatten. Das gibt nun wieder Hoffnung...

Gruß


----------



## Holger AFK (25. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Viel Spaß morgen.
 Ich sehe nun nach den Neuwahlen der JHV,der Zukunft des Anglervereines Karlsruhe positiv entgegen.
 Im Sinne der Mitglieder und der Angler in BW.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Es zeigt zumindest, dass selbst "Großkopferte" wie Verbandspräsis nicht mehr automatisch abgenickt werden in den Vereinen - ein Hoffnungsschimmer..

Und dass ein Angler und Händler, der nun ja davon lebt, sicher mehr Ahnung von Anglern wie vom Angeln hat als "altgediente" Funktionäre, werden wohl nur wenige in Abrede stellen wollen.

Ob und in wie weit die mit dem neuen Präsidium eine Chance haben werden, wird sich zeigen - Beharrungskräfte der "Alteingessenen" gegen das "neue, moderne Zeugs da" sollte man weder im Verein noch in den Verbänden unterschätzen..

Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Riesenchance...............


----------



## Riesenangler (25. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Habe ich das richtig gelesen? ?? Ein AV mit über 5000 Mitglieder? Das ist ja schon ein Verband im Verband.  Alles über 150 Mitglieder gilt hier bei uns als groß.
Oder hat sich da jemand vertan?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Ne, stimmt schon..


----------



## Holger AFK (25. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Es sind über 5000 Mitglieder.
 Leider waren  auf der Versammlung nur ca.10 Prozent anwesend.
 Davon waren noch sehr viele der alten Garde.
 So lange dauerte noch keine JHV, fast 6 Stunden.
 Die Stimmung war sehr emotional aufgeladen.

 Seltsam, normal ist auf dieser Versammlung immer die Presse anwesend, diesmal nicht.
 Ob es an den zu erwarteten Kritikpunkten lag#c

 Aber Hauptsache die anderen Verbandspräsidenten waren eingeladen#q


 Grüße aus Karlsruhe Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Hätten sie mich eingeladen, wär ich auch gekommen ;-))

Jetzt erst mal morgen das Gespräch mit dem neuen Präsi...


----------



## sp!nner (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Ja, das die Presse nicht anwesend war stiess einigen schon auf. 
War eine grossartige Versammlung mit einem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis für uns Angler! 
Der Verein hat knapp 5700 Mitglieder und stellt schon in etwa den halben Verband.  
Da sollte man doch zukünftig was erreichen können..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

ca. 1/3 des Verbandes, nicht die Hälfte ;-)

Gemeldet hatte der badische Verband zur HV des DAFV 18.504 Zahler, bis zum Stichtag bezahlt (immer der 15. 10.) waren 14.000 und dafür gabs dann auch die Stimmrechte..

Über die "tolle Arbeit" des LFV Baden könnt ihr euch hier informieren:
http://www.lfvbaden.de/index.php?id=10

Vielleicht geht ja Karlsruhe den gleichen Weg beim LFV Baden wie der WAV beim VfG B-W:
Kündigen...

Wenn sie die Reorganisation und anglerfreundlichere Aufstellung des Vereines geschafft haben, dafür wurden sie ja zuerst mal gewählt..

Dann könnten sich die zwei  großen Vereine verbandlich selber organisieren...

Würden sicher schnell andere dazu kommen, denen die bis dato anglerfeindliche Haltung der Altverbände und des Landesfischereiverbandes B-W, dessen Präsi ja der nun abgewählte Karlsruher Altpräsi Oberacker ist, auch nicht gefällt. 

Man denke nur an die Ablehnung der Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes.

Es besteht nach Jahrzehnten angelfeindlicher Verbandsarbeit in B-W zumindest das erste Mal wieder durch diese Wahl Hoffnung auf Änderung im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns...

Ob sie erfüllt werden kann, angesichts der Beharrungskräfte "altgedienter Betonköppe", das wird sich zeigen..

Aber durch diese Wahl in Karlsruhe ist zumindest mehr Bewegung drin, als in den letzten 3 Jahrzehnten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob sie erfüllt werden kann, angesichts der Beharrungskräfte "altgedienter Betonköppe", das wird sich zeigen..
> 
> Aber durch diese Wahl in Karlsruhe ist zumindest mehr Bewegung drin, als in den letzten 3 Jahrzehnten.



Obwohl das Angeln boomt, haben wohl nicht wenige Vereine rückläufige Mitgliedszahlen. So sitzen die "altgedienten Betonköpfe" dann noch ein paar Jahre alleine auf der HV und Nörgeln rum. Interessieren tut sich da schon lange keiner mehr für. In ein paar Jahren muss dann zwangsläufig ein Umdenken stattfinden, oder so eine Verein wird notgedrungen abgewickelt.

Es ist im Angelbereich eine Unart, je weniger die Leute Angeln, desto mehr Einfluss wird genommen. Aber so werden auch diverse Angelfeindliche Regelungen erklärt. Die nörgelnden Renter auf der Hauptversammlung sieht man am Wasser nie. Sowas tut sich kein Miglied unter 40 Jahren freiwillig an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Der neue Präsi des Anglervereins Karlsruhe, Thomas Biletzki, ist noch nicht mal 40 - vielleicht ein Hoffnungsschimmer ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Meinst der hat in den letzten 5 Jahren tatsächlich selber mal die Angeln ausgepackt und was gefangen? Das wäre ja quais ein Novum im deutschen Angelfischersport.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Angler und Gerätehändler, ja, der sitzt eher an der Basis als auf Hinterzimmerpolsterstühlen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

War ein seeehr interessantes Gespräch, demnäxt mehr.

Vorab der Bildbeweis:
Hier der schönste Schreiberling westlich von Moskau (links) mit dem neuen Präsi des Anglerverein Karlsruhe ( http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/), Thomas Biletzki (rechts):


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Pffft...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier der (allenfalls) zweitschönste Schreiberling westlich von Moskau (links)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorab der Bildbeweis:
> Hier der schönste Schreiberling westlich von Moskau (links)



Moment mal..gabs darüber eine demokratisch legitimierte Forumsabstimmung?


----------



## Riesenangler (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Mal ne Frage, weil mich das Thema aus der Ferne dann doch interessiert. Im Prinzip könnte es mir ja links am Anus vorbei gehen was ihr da in der Dunkelkammer Deutschlands so treibt. 
 Aber warum wurde denn der alte Präsi gefeuert??? einfach mal nur so weil es an der zeit war oder hat er sich was zu schulden kommen lassen oder hat ihn seine anscheinend recht große verbandsnähe den posten gekostet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*






Links Thomas Finkbeiner, Anglerboard, rechts Thomas Biletzki, Präsident Anglerverein Karlsruhe

Wenn ein Präsi eines Landesfischereiverbandes in seinem eigenen Verein als Präsi abgewählt wird, wie jetzt Ralf Oberacker, ist dies angesichts der Strukturen und der Zusammensetzung der Mitglieder in den Hauptversammlungen mehr als bemerkenswert.

So geschehen, wie hier berichtet, im Anglerverein Karlsruhe, der zudem mit ca. 5.800 Mitgliedern ein recht großer Verein ist.

Bewirtschaftet wird vom Verein sowohl eine große Rheinstrecke, wie auch verschiedene Seen und Fließgewässer.

Baden-Württemberg ist ja leider, was Anglerfreundlichkeit von Gesetzgeber, Verwaltung und Behörden wie auch von den Verbänden der Angelfischer angeht, nicht gerade als das anglerfreundlichste Bundesland einzustufen. 

Viele Regelungen, in den Verbänden/Vereinen auch oft ohne Not schärfer als vom Gesetz vorgesehen, schränken das Angeln mehr als nötig ein.

Dass ein mit 33 Jahren sehr junger Angler da mit der Prämisse, die Vereinsarbeit mehr am Angler und dem Angeln zu orientieren, als Präsi eines so großen Vereines kandidiert, hat natürlich große Wellen geschlagen. 

Vor allem als Gegenkandidat zum renommierten Landesverbandsvorsitzenden.

Wenn dann eine Hauptversammlung nicht nur nicht wie gewohnt den bisherigen Präsi abnickt, sondern heftigst diskutiert, so dass das Ganze 6 Stunden dauerte, kann man sich ausmalen, dass da von allen Seiten entsprechend schwere Geschütze aufgefahren wurden, um den jeweiligen Kandidaten zu unterstützen...

Wenn dann trotz aller Abnick- und Beharrungsmentalität, die man oft in Vereinen (beileibe nicht nur bei Anglern) findet, als Ergebnis am Ende steht, dass sich der junge „Neuling“ Thomas Biletzki mit der Wahl gegen den Verbandspräsidenten Ralf Oberacker durchsetzt, ist dies ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Zeichen. 

Ausser dem ersten Vorsitzenden/Präsi wurden auch noch neu gewählt:
Bereichsleiter Gewässerpflege: Steffen Staiger
Protokoll: Adriana Biletzki
Bootswart: Axel Hahn
Jugend: Sven Meyer
Leiter Fischreikontollen: Matthias Wissel
Hegewart Nord: Florian Föll
Hegewart Süd: Günter Grau

Nun ist die neue Leitung des Vereines zuerst mal damit beschäftigt, Bestandsaufnahme zu machen, sich allen vorzustellen und dann daran zu gehen, das weitere Vorgehen zu strukturieren und dann auch umzusetzen. 

Dazu zählen vereinsinterne Dinge wie das Erlauben von Elektromotoren oder BellyBoats genauso dazu, wie die anstehende Weiterführung vieler Pachtverträge, aber auch die ganz „normale“ Arbeit von Besatz über Schulungen bis hin zur Gewässerpflege. 

Es ist Thomas Biletzki klar, dass angesichts der emotionalen Sitzung und der vielen Baustellen es notwendig sein wird, möglichst viele Leute einzubinden und zu integrieren. 
Auch, um die verschiedenen Sichtweisen, Ansichten und Wünsche (Angler sind ja keine homogene Masse, auch nicht im Verein, sonst wär ja immer alles einstimmig) miteinander in ein tragfähiges Konzept zu bringen - und dann auch umzusetzen. 

Wichtig ist dabei auch laut Biletzki die Einbindung und Kommunikation der Basis, wo das möglich ist. Hier hat er als Gerätehändler sicher den Vorteil, die Nase dicht am Angler zu haben und zudem auch ansprechbar zu sein. 
Es soll nicht alles einfach „von oben“ bestimmt werden. Auch wenn das sicher in manchen Fällen nicht anders machbar sein wird, als auch mal was "durchzudrücken".

Auch die Mitgliedschaft im Landesverband wird auf den Prüfstand gestellt werden. 
So wie man den Verein als Dienstleister für die Angler sieht, sieht man auch den Landesverband als Dienstleister für den Verein. 
Und da stellt sich dann die Frage, was der Fischereiverband Baden, der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg und der DAFV für die fast 50.000 Euro leistet, welche der Verein für diese Mitgliedschaften ungefähr bezahlen muss. 
Hier wird eine genaue Kosten/Nutzenbetrachtung stattfinden, die dann im Verein diskutiert werden soll.

*Fazit*
Alles in allem hat sich Thomas Biletzki eine Menge vorgenommen.

Mann kann nur hoffen, das es ihm gelingt, etwas frischen Wind in verkrustete Strukturen zu bringen und das Ziel, Angler und das Angeln in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen, dann von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird.

Ich werde weiter mit ihm in Kontakt bleiben, und so in ca. einem Vierteljahr, wenn der neue Vorstand sich eingearbeitet hat und Zielrichtung und Aktivitäten klarer sein werden, haben wir uns zu einem Videointerview verabredet.


Ich wünsche dem neuen Präsidenten, dem gesamten Vorstand und dem Anglerverein Karlsruhe viel Glück und Kraft auf dem Weg, Angler und das Angeln in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Da sag ich mal Respekt und vor allem viel Erfolg !


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Die Masse an Arbeit und die "Beharrungskräfte" von "Traditionalisten" sollte man aber nicht unterschätzen.

Aber es scheint zumindest mal in Richtung Angler und Angeln gehen zu sollen, und das ist schon mal lobenswert per se..

Was dann rauskommt oder angesichts "Beharrungskräften" rauskommen kann, werden wir sehen - ich hoffe, wir können von vielen Erfolgen berichten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Sehr schön! Ich gratuliere und hoffe sehr, dass er erfolgeich was bewirken kann. Wird höchste Zeit, dass die allgemeine (Gehirn-) Steinzeit hier ein Ende hat.

Von heute auf morgen geht sowas allgemein natürlich nicht - der Mann braucht entsprechende Zeit und ist natürlich nicht auf ex der wundersame General-Heiland für die ganze BW-Suppe. 

Die Leute sollten also bitte nicht erwarten, dass er in gefühlten zwei Wochen alles komplett umkrempelt - er tritt da halt schon ein gewisses Erbe an.

Aber dennoch: Vielleicht dürfen wir BW-ler ja doch noch mal zu unseren Lebzeiten nachts ran :q

Unglaublich, dass in BW sozusagen schon das zweite Mal in kurzer Zeit auf die Barrikaden gegangen wird. Eine echte Überraschung. Macht hoffentlich weiter Schule.

Ein "mentaler Anfang" scheint zumindest gemacht zu sein. Ich wünsch dem neuen KA-Chef alles Gute!


----------



## sp!nner (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*



> Viele Regelungen, in den Verbänden/Vereinen auch oft ohne Not schärfer  als vom Gesetz vorgesehen, schränken das Angeln mehr als nötig ein.


Leider wahr, da ist man in eigenen Reihen strenger als es sein muss! Warum nur?? 



> Wenn dann eine Hauptversammlung nicht nur nicht wie gewohnt den  bisherigen Präsi abnickt, sondern heftigst diskutiert, so dass das Ganze  6 Stunden dauerte, kann man sich ausmalen, dass da von allen Seiten  entsprechend schwere Geschütze aufgefahren wurden, um den jeweiligen  Kandidaten zu unterstützen...


Da war schon was geboten auf der Versammlung..Emotionen, Kritik gehagelt, Wiedersprüche des Präsi.. was natürlich zu diesem "deutlichen" Ergebnis geführt hat. Das hätte wirklich festgehalten werden müssen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Egal was kommen wird:
Es ist Bewegung drin, es fangen immer mehr denken an - das dreht man nicht mehr zurück....

Ich drück die Daumen, dass die Jungs in Karlsruhe was Vernünftiges hinkriegen ..

Gute Beispiele sind halt leider viel zu selten..


----------



## Holger AFK (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Und bei der versprochenen Transparenz und Interessenvertretung der Angler, stehen auch die Mitglieder des AVK und des Anglerforums Karlsruhe hinter dem Verein.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Cool - ich hoffe sehr, Ihr könnte da gemeinsam was rocken #6 Wär super, wenn zumindest in diesem Fall mal internes Gegeneinander und Gegeier ne Runde reduziert würden.

Von kontraproduktiver Selbstausbremsung bzw. -zerfleischung hat keiner was, die schwächt das Angeln nur insgesamt massiv.

Wär echt schön, wenn da gezeigt würde, dass es auch anders geht. Das könnte echten Vorbildcharakter haben. Vor allem angesichts der sowieso superstieren BW-Allgemeinangellage.

Da hoffe ich sehr, dass dann hier überall noch mehr dreiviertelsnordkoreanische Steinzeituhus zum Teufel gejagt werden und endlich mal mehr Unverkrustete und Nichtkuschende an den Start kommen.


----------



## Holger AFK (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Wenn von Thomas9904 gewünscht, kann ich darüber auch ein paar Worte sagen.
 Wäre sicher Informativ für nicht involvierte.#h

 Gruß Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Klar, gerne - dazu ist ein Forum da..


----------



## vierkant (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Gut geschrieben. Schön das frischer Wind rein kommt!


----------



## Holger AFK (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Das eigentliche AVK Forum und jetzige Anglerforum Karlsruhe war früher ein Bestandteil der AVK Homepage.

Durch den Webmaster und den Oldies des Forums insbesondere Hans K. wurde seit 2003 daraus ein kleines regionales Vereinsforum.

Es wurden eigenständig regelmäßige Forentreffen am Wasser sowie Weihnachtsfeiern organisiert, diese waren stets gut besucht.
Frauen und Kinder/Jugendliche und Herren von jung bis alt gemischt.
Auch ein besonderes Treffen von Mitgliedern des AVK Forums und des Fisch und Fang Forums wurde von den Oldies eigenständig organisiert und perfekt durchgeführt, über dieses Treffen wurde auch in der besagten Zeitschrift positiv berichtet.
Bekannte Teilnehmer waren u.a Thomas Kalweit und Andreas Knausenberger.

Natürlich werden in einem Forum auch immer wieder Themen angesprochen, welche auch Kritik an dem Verein und bestimmten Personen/Funktionen beinhalten.

Leider wurde hierzu niemals Stellung bezogen.
Das Forum war der damaligen Vorstandschaft immer ein Dorn im Auge und wurde nur als Last empfunden.
Uns wurde immer wieder vorgeworfen, was für ein Scheiss da wieder geschrieben wurde.(Heimliche Mitleser der Geschäftsstelle)
Der damalige Pressewart Walter J. versuchte eine Verbindung herzustellen, dies wurde aber von der Vorstandschaft unterbunden und der Pressewart Mundtot gemacht.

Da wir uns aber nicht bevormunden und ebenfalls Mundtot machen lassen wollten, wurde uns vom Verein mitgeteilt, dass die Homepage umgestaltet wird, und das Forum kein Bestandteil mehr davon sein soll.
So wollte man sich des unangenehmen Forums entledigen.

Unsere Ehrenamtliche Forumsarbeit für den Verein wurde immer wieder versucht ins schlechte Licht zu rücken.
Aber wo bekamen neue und alte Mitglieder Informationen her?
Nicht vom Verein, mails wurden nicht beantwortet usw.
Die Leute haben sich an unser Forum gewandt und ihnen wurde so gut es geht geholfen.

Für Arbeitseinsätze oder Veranstaltungen wie z.b der Paminatag, waren wir gut genug.

Als wir die vorgenannte Nachricht bezüglich der Forumsschließung bekamen, machte ich einen Termin auf der Geschäftsstelle mit den verantwortlichen aus, dabei waren u.a der damalige Webmaster, einer der Moderatoren und ein weiterer Oldie.

Der damalige Präsident Baumann und Herr Oberacker gaben uns eindeutig zu verstehen, dass das Forum wegkommt.
Mit den Neumodischen Hetzmedien wollen wir nichts zu tun haben.
Das Vereinsleben soll sich Mittwochs auf der Geschäftsstelle abspielen und nicht im Internet, außerdem würden die Mitglieder ohne Internet benachteiligt.

Ich sagte den Herren damals, das Forum wird es weiter geben, mit oder ohne AVK.
Freundlicherweise bekamen wir die Erlaubnis bis dahin gespeicherte Daten, Karten ect. weiter zu verwenden.

Nach einer Besprechung der Forenoldies beschlossen wir gemeinsam das Forum Frei und Eigenständig weiter zu betreiben, auch mit eigenen finanziellen Mitteln.

So wurde daraus das kleine freie unabhängige Anglerforum Karlsruhe.

Wir wollten immer eine Beteiligung des Vereins am Forum um z.b Informationen zu Vereinsaktionen wie Gewässerputzeten oder sonstigen wichtigen Themen/Aktionen zu bekommen.
Nicht die geringste Nachricht oder Klarstellung kam von deren Seite.
Auf der Jahreshauptversammlung wurde immer nur gemeckert, warum die Mitglieder den Verein nicht unterstützen, wie auch ohne Infos.
Und erzählt wurde immer wieder, was im Forum für ein Scheiß geschrieben wurde.

Soviel zur Transparenz der Vergangenheit.
Leider.


http://www.anglerforum-karlsruhe.de/Forum/index.php?action=forum

So, sorry für die lange Erklärung.

Grüße Holger


----------



## BlackLions (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Dieser Führungswechsel von der "Steinzeit" in die "Moderne" ist ein deutlicher Fingerzeig. Die alten Strukturen sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Es wäre wünschenswert das sich dieser Trend zur "Moderne" endlich Bundesweit durchsetzt....., natürlich immer unter Einbeziehung von > Tier-/Natur-/Gewässerschutz > Hege & Pflege .......#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*



BlackLions schrieb:


> natürlich immer unter Einbeziehung von > Tier-/Natur-/Gewässerschutz > Hege & Pflege .......#6


Aber immer UNTER der Prämisse:
Für Angler und das Angeln!!


----------



## BlackLions (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber immer UNTER der Prämisse:
> Für Angler und das Angeln!!



Wollte das noch anfügen Thomas. Irgendwie wusste ich aber das Du das noch ergänzt. Danke!|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Kann nicht aus meiner Haut ;-)))))


----------



## BlackLions (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann nicht aus meiner Haut ;-)))))



Ist auch gut so.....#6


----------



## Dunraven (26. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*



Holger AFK schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache die anderen Verbandspräsidenten waren eingeladen#q



Die sollten wohl einen Vorgeschmack auf ihre JHV bekommen. :q
Sowas passiert wenn man sich als Vertreter der Angler gegen die Angler stellt.


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Wünsche ebenfalls dem neuen Vorstand viel Erfolg.
 Neue Köpfe sind nötig, wenn die alten nicht mehr in der Lage sind, neue Ideen aufzunehmen.





Holger AFK schrieb:


> Mit den Neumodischen Hetzmedien wollen wir nichts zu tun haben.


Kommt einem irgendwie bekannt vor. |rolleyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*

Den Spruch fand ich auch heiß. Typisch für "Nachtruhepropagandisten" - komplett hängengeblieben halt.

Schön, dass aus komplett hängengeblieben zumindest in diesem Fall komplett abgehängt geworden ist.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. März 2015)

*AW: Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Schön, dass aus komplett hängengeblieben zumindest in diesem Fall komplett abgehängt geworden ist.



Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht,geht mit der Zeit


----------

